# review Oliver 4230 jointer



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

She's a beaut, congratulations!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Where is the Oliver made?


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm curious too where they make their machine. It looks great, enjoy!


----------



## bons (Feb 3, 2013)

I believe they are made in Taiwan. There was some talk the machines were shipped over here in parts and assembled here. I don't know. The jointer arrived fully assembled in a large crate, except for some odds and ends. So maybe there is some truth to that. The 10" model and up have Baldor motors. Mine does not. The 10" weighs in at a 1000 lbs, so that was little to much for me to contemplate getting into basement workshop.The move was rather easy as we dissasembled the top portion from the base and moved (4 of us) the bed portion first. We then used the crate assembly the machine was sitting in as a lorry with 2×4"s slid under the base and the 4 of us carefully lifted and walked into basement. About a 10 minute operation. It was nice having the machine fully assembled and not having the job of figuring out arcane directions on how to put together. I am going to buy a 15" planer here shortly. I will go with the spiral cutter head without a doubt. The Grizzly has a nice machine (I purchased a 5HP 1023 RLWX late last year) and Grizz seems to have the best value. Probably will consider the Oliver too.

Chris


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice review, and although I know nothing about the current Oliver line, I do know you'll love the Byrd Shelix cutter.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

> I would strongly recommend the machine at the price point they are currently selling for.


What is that price, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bons (Feb 3, 2013)

Not at all. $2140 all in, including freight.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice Jointer hope you enjoy it for a long time.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

What I would give for another 2 inches!!!!!!


----------



## adifrot (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice to hear that you are finding success with your 8" jointer. I purchased the 4230 in 2012 and have had nothing but good things to say on its performance. Tough, accurate and smooth operation all around.
I have run several hundred bf of hardwoods over the cutter heads and have only rotated one single cutter.
It is a champion in my shop.
I have worried about the chance of motor issues on other imports but so far this one is a keeper.
Good luck on yours.
Have you found a source for replacement cutters yet?


----------



## bons (Feb 3, 2013)

I am very happy with the Oliver Jointer. I just took delivery of the 4420 5 horse HC 16" planer. It's a beautiful machine. It's hard to figure out sometimes what equipment is really worth the money vs. other brands. I have a Grizz 1023 TS and am happy with that is well. I am a believer in buying the best you can afford. You only get what you pay for. I just like the heavy cast iron construction of the Oliver line. I will write a full review on planer once I get set up. I have not spent the time in my workshop I would have liked, so, my cutters are in good shape

Chris


----------

